# Overdue Doe



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 18, 2015)

I normally wouldn't be posting about an overdue doe, but she's normally very regular, having them around the same time each litter. She is for sure pregnant, and she usally has large litters, so I can tell when she pregnant or just bluffing. She pulled her fur and put in the nestbox, but hasn't done anything else with it. Also her milk is starting to come in. She's on day 35, but she usally has her kits on day 31-32. I've had this problem before, though not with this doe, so I kinda know what to do. I've done Tums, and the tea leaves. I know she hasn't re-absorbed them, (I have had a Holland Lop do that). So if anyone knows something I can do to enduce her, I would be very grateful.
P.S. She is a Black Otter Lionhead


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

Did she finally have the bunnies?


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 25, 2015)

Nope. 10 days overdue and still no kits. She one of my best and proven does, so I'm hoping she will be ok


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 25, 2015)

sorry to hear this.

@Samantha drawz , @Bunnylady maybe will have some ideas


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

Aww!  Hope all is well!!


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 25, 2015)

If she is okay this. Long after due date she is prolly okay.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you! She still is very round and tight, so I'm hoping that at least she will have stillborn kits just to get them out of her.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there any sign that she has had any labor pains? Has she been in and out of her next box? 
Are you sure of the due date?
If you are sure of due date it may be time to get her to a rabbit vet. If there is a problem it would be good to deal with it early on. However this could get expensive.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 26, 2015)

She made a nest on day 29, but then stopped and kinda left it alone. She's been sitting in the nestbox alot as of late, though. Yes, I am sure of the due date. I keep a calender out in my barn just for that purpose. And yes, taking her to the vet would be very expensive.
Thanks for taking the time to ask


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 27, 2015)

Just keep an eye on her... if she starts to smell then she has an infection from retained kits. This does not always happen. If she gets one she'll need to be on antibiotics or put down. If not, she may pass them mummified or just absorb them. I've had it happen in the past as have many others I know.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 27, 2015)

I did not want to say anything yet but I have lost two does due to uterin torsion. Somehow the tubes got twisted and the kits could not get out. I did necropsy on both. They were unrelated does..
In my buns case there was a bit of blood as she had strained here and there. 
I hope your bun comes out okay.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you @Samantha drawz . I hope it dosen't come to that, but I'm keeping a close eye on her


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Any kits yet?


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 30, 2015)

I hope it doesn't as well   Keep us updated.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 30, 2015)

No kits yet. Is it possible that her body could have mummified them? I'm thinking that's what happened. Can I breed her again if she still has the mummified kits in her?


----------



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2015)

Can you give rabbits lutalyse or a similar drug? In goats it would cause them to abort or deliver the fetus. I would think that you would want to get those kits out of her to make room for new ones. But that is just me guessing and I am following this thread to see what eventually happens.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 1, 2015)

Rabbits with mummified kits are usually infertile, at least on the side where the mummy is  - or so they say. I have had a couple of does that gave birth to a mummy along with normal, healthy kits, so obviously, complete infertility  isn't always the case.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 1, 2015)

If they are in fact mummified, she may be able to breed and then deliver the mummy/mummies along with the others.  If having her seen by a vet is in any way a possibility, I think I would, though.  I know it's expensive, but if something else is going on you may be risking your does life.  It's a high price to pay for peace of mind, but it may be the best thing.  Believe me, I understand not having the $$$ to go to a vet, we live on a shoestring, but I'm sure I wouldn't want to risk a good does life.  Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2015)

I do know that rabbits have two uterine horns just like a goat and that would be why she could still have kits when she has mummies. The kits would be in the other horn and then hopefully they all get delivered at the same time. It has been 33 years since I have owned rabbits. WOW...memories. 

I am so thankful to have my vet also be my friend so I can just ask questions and get her help as needed. I think I need to send her a nice Christmas present.

I would just try to breed her again if you can't get her to a vet or get the lute.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree with the vet option . .. but be warned ,with my one doe I brought her in and They told me that does have false pregnancies all the time. With my particular doe, however, she had been in labor and pushing for 2 days. She had some blood as well but no babies. Demanded an x ray and surprise!  She was in fact pregnant. They gave her oxy and still nothing. They told me we'd have to put her down. Other breeders told me to watch for infection and if she got one them she would have to be. She ended up passing g them about 3 weeks later decomposed and in pieces but was fine. It can be a very nasty thing raising rabbits. Very rewarding but ugly at times.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok, thanks so much for all of the advice. I have a good relationship with my vet, and she's told me to call her if I have questions. I'll give her a call tomorrow and then post an update.  Hugs for everyone!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 2, 2015)

Good luck.    I'm glad you have a good relationship with your vet!


----------



## sadieml (Dec 2, 2015)

@Becca'sBunnyBarn  I was pretty sure that she could be rebred, my primary concern was not in the case of mummification, put rather the alternative, "decomposing corpses".  When I was 2 my Mama almost died from that very thing.  The surgical removal of this dead, decaying baby was termed a "legal abortion", something my parents were staunchly opposed to, and my poor Daddy had to sign paperwork approving an abortion for my near-dead Mama.  It was very painful for him.  Not the decision really, I mean who chooses a corpse over a wife, but the terminology.  The knowledge that he would be raising 5 you children alone, and that the baby was long-since dead, were enough for him to make the right decision, and they waited another 9 years for baby #6.  Anywho, I just didn't want your sweet doe to end up with an infection or worse.  If there are kits and they are mummified, I'm sure rebreeding her will solve your problem.  Just keep an eye out for signs of infection and I'm sure she'll be fine.

BTW, are your bunnies for show or food or both?  Just curious.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, what a story @sadieml I'm sorry about that loss. 
I raise American Fuzzy Lops, English Spots, Holland Lops, and Lionheads, so they are all show breeds, (not that I do any showing myself) I sell my babies to people who wants pets or project rabbits, like for 4H or FFA.
 I've wanted meat rabbits, but I don't have enough cage space


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Dec 7, 2015)

So really, no new news. I plan on rebreeding her soon, like in the next week sometime, and hope for the best. Thanks for all of the tips and support! I will keep you guys updated on her pregnancy.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, litter time is around again. My doe had a successful litter of four! Nothing wrong with her this time!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 6, 2016)

Congrats on new kits- you'll have to share some pictures when you are able to!!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 6, 2016)

I most definitely will!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 6, 2016)

Aww!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)

This is a Her new litter! They are almost a week old now!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 9, 2016)

Aww!! I like the coloring of the one on the top!
Congrats! Baby bunnies are so much fun!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you! I currently have 13 kits in my barn right now, and are expecting another litter this weekend!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 9, 2016)

Aww!! Congratulations! Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy kits for the upcoming momma!!
What breed are they?


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 10, 2016)

I have two litters of Lionheads and one litter of holland lops. The expected litter will be AFLs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 10, 2016)

Aww!! Cute! AFL=American Fuzzy Lop, correct?


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes! The parents is a Broken Tort and Black. I'm looking forward to the litter


----------

